# Labs -- Managing Hip deteriorization



## mattuga (Aug 1, 2017)

My Choc lab is 10.5 years old and showing signs of her hips weakening for about a year.  We go a little easy on her compared to the past with fetching and exercise.  She has always been in excellent shape her whole life through hunting or general play.  

That said now that she is slowing down what degrades the hips more, time or running on the hips?  If it is time then I'd like her to have good play days but if it is more a factor of how hard she works then we'd drastically slow her fetching to just keep her weight down and do a lot more swimming.  I can feel her hips are not as strong but it is more of a recovery time thing for her soreness than wearing down too soon exercising.

She has been a great dog and her health is fine but I will have all pertinent health clearance for my next lab.

Any advice on how the hips age more through time or "hip use" is of interest to me in her slowing down phase.


----------



## RacinNut (Aug 2, 2017)

I don't know alot about hip issues with Labs, none of my Labs have never had hip issue, plenty of other issues thru the years but no hips, I do know that at about 10 years old they start to slow down, and I have justed slowed down with them, but not really stressing them, just to have a Lab 10 years is good.   What does your vet say?  I know they can take a simple x-ray and tell you alot about the hips.
I have Reagan, he is the best Yellow Lab I have ever had, he 13 years old and talk about slowing down, hes mainy my house dog now, he still likes to swim and fetch, but not for long, Reagan has always been a thinker and smart and it seems he knows his limitations now, I am so lucky to have him for 13 years.  
Google dog hips, I have learned alot doing that.
Good Luck and give your Lab. and kiss from me and Reagan.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Aug 2, 2017)

NSAIDs will prevent soreness while allowing her to play and exercise normally.  The worst thing for arthritis is weight gain from decreased activity levels.  Also, discuss adequan injections with your veterinarian- I have seen great results in my practice with it!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 2, 2017)

All joints will break down over years of hard hunting. Retreiver breeds to include Boykins will show signs of old age sooner than your average Retreiver that is a yard dog or house pet. Retreiver breeds that are hunted will be injured just like a pro foot ball player. One thing is keep your dogs weight under control. Allot of older dogs just like people will get over weight. Go easy on the older dogs. If you still hunt your dog give them more time between long cold hard hunts. It takes longer when your dog is older to recover. My dog Abbey no longer hunts. She is thirteen now and she still wants to go but it ain't going to happen.


----------



## mattuga (Aug 2, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> All joints will break down over years of hard hunting. Retreiver breeds to include Boykins will show signs of old age sooner than your average Retreiver that is a yard dog or house pet. Retreiver breeds that are hunted will be injured just like a pro foot ball player. One thing is keep your dogs weight under control. Allot of older dogs just like people will get over weight. Go easy on the older dogs. If you still hunt your dog give them more time between long cold hard hunts. It takes longer when your dog is older to recover. My dog Abbey no longer hunts. She is thirteen now and she still wants to go but it ain't going to happen.



Thanks guys.  She is on glucosamine, great advice.   I hope to have a new pup next spring, this year did not work out.  She is no longer going on the sub 25degree days and pretty much a short wood duck hunt or easy rice field.  My club last year in MO had way better dogs (aka better trainers, not my dogs at fault) than her so I want to see other dogs in action.  She will be enjoying her swimming at St Simons this weekend.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 3, 2017)

Adequan


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 19, 2017)

mattuga said:


> Thanks guys.  She is on glucosamine, great advice.   I hope to have a new pup next spring, this year did not work out.  She is no longer going on the sub 25degree days and pretty much a short wood duck hunt or easy rice field.  My club last year in MO had way better dogs (aka better trainers, not my dogs at fault) than her so I want to see other dogs in action.  She will be enjoying her swimming at St Simons this weekend.



Allot of folks do not understand that hip problems can be created. Over feeding a puppy can bring it on. We talk about heath certifications  on puppies. I can not stress how important it is. OFA  Certification is a must. Eyes are a must. I had a puppy once that was out of a NFC, NAFC, dog and a Titled hunting dog that could not see a hundred yard mark. Easy to train loving female that was as blind as a bat. I had her fixed and gave her away. She live a long life with some folks that loved her for 15 years. The man that owned her used her to blood trail deer and she could find downed deer long after other dogs could not find the scent. But as I say she blind as a bat or at the least very near sighted. Back in those days people knew about the OFA cert but no vet in my area was doing eyes.
Get a puppy with outstanding blood lines and all the health certifications. Good Luck.


----------



## jmharris23 (Sep 7, 2017)

Look up Ester-C for dogs hips. I have no idea if it works and I ran across it after losing a dog but it may be worth reading up on


----------



## BOB_HARWELL (Oct 13, 2017)

Adequan helped my Lab a lot. Talk to your Vet about it.

 Bob


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Oct 17, 2017)

11+ year old King Shepard.

The hip injections by vet alternating hips every week.

Also use cold red Lazer therapy.

I can tell it helps my dog.  She starts doing better immediately.

Seeing your buddy get old and hurting stinks.


----------

